# raining after about 10 hours after stain



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

At this point wait it out and see. Hopefully you get 2 or 3 days of solid dry weather. Most of the time it will be ok. Occasionally the rain does enough damage that you have to apply another coat. Now you know why painters have gray or no hair!


----------



## boyngirlsmom (May 21, 2012)

Thanks. It actually rained for two days, and today is a much nicer day. I think it may be ok, as you told me. If I pour water on it, the water beads up. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

I checked the TDS for you. This is a ONE COAT only product and not to be applied within 5 hours of rain. Here is a link to the data:
http://www.sikkens.us/en/Products/AvailableRetailers/Decks/Documents/Decks%20TDS/cetol-srd.pdf


----------

